# Triple Share Nubians 2022 kidding thread.



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well I have way too many to do individual threads. So I'll just start one thread. I will begin with the first nine. Bailey is due the third, Breeze is due the sixth, and the other seven are due the seventh or eight. I will start dexamethasone and lute on Friday and then every twelve hours through Sunday morning to try to separate them by 12 hours or so. Unfortunately, I need them to kid when I'm available so I will have to give them a bit of a boost. Of course some of them may not need that, but I have to play that by ear as I get closer. I took a long weekend off but I still have to get them all done. Thankfully there's not another large group like this. The rest of them are only a couple at a time


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Bailey is due first, and might be carrying twins.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Midnight Breeze is next. Though she has to wish it was sooner as big as she is already.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

The other seven that weekend include Gigi, Flirt, Saffy (I have much better shots of the whole goat, but I wanted to emphasize how big she is when you consider I wear a size 11 shoe and she sticks out like 11 in on both sides of her spine), Joelle and Summer are both first fresheners (apparently I don't have a current picture of Summer) Laurel and one Boer Kiko Peanut.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh boy I can't wait to see all the cute babies!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful girls!
Good luck with them all.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Gorgeous girls! You’re going to have a whole bunch of adorable babies 🥰 can’t wait to see them


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Just look at those pretty girls!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful herd!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

By the way I don't typically feed on the ground they just knocked over and were totally destroying a round bale this afternoon so I picked up the layers that I could and put them in the feeders and then they were just working on what was left.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh such cute baby bumps going on!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What absolutely gorgeous girls! I can't wait to see kids!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh your going to get some purdy babies soon!!! I hope midnight breeze gives you some girls then maybe you can go ahead and send her to me. She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh your going to get some purdy babies soon!!! I hope midnight breeze gives you some girls then maybe you can go ahead and send her to me. She is absolutely stunning!


I'm sorry Breeze is the only daughter of my lovely Ebony. She was my first Nubian my friend, and my herd queen. She was a beautiful old style Nubian who I miss immensely. I only wished I had more of her prodigy. Unfortunately I only had about 3 years with her before I had to put her down at age 9.
I am hopeful for at least one girl and multiples from Breeze this year as I bred her AI to the elite sire J &R Spirits Ht-k Kaitai.
This is Ebony. Don't mind the broken bone in her butt she did that her second to her last kidding. It didn't seem to bother her, but it was odd cuz it broke down in the middle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look great.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Pretty girls!! Looking forward to seeing pics of adorable floppy ears!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is theyn ladies?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How is theyn ladies?


We are getting closer. I gave more of the Vimco vaccines and boosters.
My girls really don't have udders yet, but they are beginning to shift and drop.
Here are a few of the first nine due 2/3-2/8.
Breeze Saffy, Bailey, and Laurel. Bailey is the brown one in the picture with sassy at the front she's the blue roan. You can really see Bailey's sides hollowing out. She's due first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh everyone is looking good! Can't wait for babies!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I'mLil Boogie, post: 2586102, member: 52500"]
Oh everyone is looking good! Can't wait for babies!!
[/QUOTE]
I'm glad you can be excited for me. This year I can't say that I'm excited I'm actually dreading the amount of work involved. My heart is way too big, but the American Dairy goes association hasn't gotten around us in 2 years to do linear appraisal so I've had to hold far more than I wanted. It will make it that much harder to limit the size of my hair this year which I have to do. I'm just not looking forward to teaching all those babies to bottle feed and cleaning all those buckets and milking all those ladies. I suppose if I could let mommy's raise their babies things will be much easier. It would also be much easier if I was 20 again I guess that's the reason why you have kids when you're young and can live with the sleep deprivation. Or if I didn't work 55 plus hours a week.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Gotcha. Maybe it'll all be better then you think


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Gotcha. Maybe it'll all be better then you think


I can only hope, but getting up at 3:30 in the morning and not getting done till 10:30 or 11:00 at night just is not something I look forward to. It means the end of this pleasant time of year when I'm not milking and I can just enjoy my goats when I'm done with chores and chores don't last for 3 hours


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You are defiantly a super star! During the summer those are my hours and it wears a person down


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> You are defiantly a super star! During the summer those are my hours and it wears a person down


I do love the kids, but I got seriously burnt out last year I did it for way too many months which is why I'm not starting till February this year and except for the two that didn't take everybody's due from February 3rd to March 23rd. I just can't even think about doing what I did last year I started January 20th and didn't get done kidding until around May 19th and I bottle fed kids from January to August. Never again I just have to make it through linear appraisal and then I can start selling and drying out goats. Or the end of May whichever comes first if they don't get to us this year I just can't keep it up and we'll have to not get the numbers.
So are you enjoying your new kids?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well I snapped a couple of pictures last night while I was feeding. Bailey is starting to get an udder, her tail is a bit sideways her ligaments are thinning out and she is shifting in the hips. I'm hoping she goes a bit early since it is supposed to snow Wednesday and be much colder on Thursday when she's due, but it's supposed to be really nice this weekend and Monday. Today is day 145 but mine are full size so they usually figure on 150. Flirt is peeking around the feeder. She's due on the 7th of the 8th. I will lute her so she kids on the 7th since I need to be there. The other picture is Saffy (Cozy Creek Blue Saffire). I missed her being totally sideways boy was she wide. after I get done with the extra few hours of work I had to do this morning at my job. I will go check on my friend's animals that are due soon also since she's in the hospital. Then I will be busy with last minute preparations making final preps on kidding stalls, doing feet on everybody that's not due to kid next week since I usually do feet and put on pour on the first Saturday of the month. It obviously needs to be adjusted this month. I will probably shave some tails a bit and of course do the final preparation for buckets bottles etc. Are we ready for this? No!
But I am excited to see the results of the breedings. I have my fingers and toes crossed that Saffy will give me a g6s normal Buck from Boon, and if I can be really greedy a doeling too. She's carrying more than one.
@Lil Boogie


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Come on Bailey! Lets kid when the weather is nice. Be nice to mom!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

My standard Nub went at 146 this year...crossing fingers yours goes earlier!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Come on Bailey! Lets kid when the weather is nice. Be nice to mom!!


Mom just made slip her some dexamethasone to help lungs and see if that pushes things along a little bit without having to add lute. I'm really conflicted I don't like to interfere, but she's one of the ones I have to be there with and so it makes it difficult. Besides we're talking about snow on Wednesday and a high of 20 on Thursday.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't know Bailey yet so I can't guess her I know fort always runs two days late cuz I've had her for years. She'll get loot because I have to have hers next Monday. Bailey is a 3-year-old this year and I bought her after two kids last year so I don't know.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well mine kidded on her due date last year as a FF so I was fully expecting due date this year...she had the same amount of kids last year too. They like to make us crazy haha. I'll be praying babies are here before the snow!! That would stress me a bit to have tondeal with kiddings during that.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Well mine kidded on her due date last year as a FF so I was fully expecting due date this year...she had the same amount of kids last year too. They like to make us crazy haha. I'll be praying babies are here before the snow!! That would stress me a bit to have tondeal with kiddings during that.


At least it's not as bad as last year we had a week in February we're dropped down below zero and I had seven kid that week and I was milking nine others and it was 24° below zero in the milk room in the morning at 4: 00 when I was milking. I'm hoping we don't get anything that bad this year. The problem is we're cold all this week and then it's supposed to warm up this weekend to the low 50s and then 63 on Monday and then be 30 and 15 with precipitation of some kind on Wednesday and then high of 20 or 21 in a low of five but with the winds we get around here it'll be below zero on Thursday and then the same type thing on Friday but a touch warmer and then it's supposed to be like 38 or so over the weekend when I have the other eight due. Better than some worse than others. Unfortunately with that many I can only bring one into the kid room and kid in there. The others will have to kid in normal stalls at least I have electricity and I can get them blown dry quickly assuming I don't get overwhelmed. I tried asking at the local college where they have a vet tech program if anybody was interested in experiencing kiddings and learning and I didn't get any responses.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Bailey is in early labor! I need her to hold off till I can get off work. I have somebody there working on the house today who said he would check on her while I work for a few hours. I have to be there to pull her kids so Lord willing she'll hold on.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Bailey is in early labor! I need her to hold off till I can get off work. I have somebody there working on the house today who said he would check on her while I work for a few hours. I have to be there to pull her kids so Lord willing she'll hold on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good luck! I hope she holds out for you.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy kidding! Take one minute at a time. One hour at a time. One day at a time. Kidding and bottle feeding can really be stressful,,,,,, but oh the result! Prayers for safe and easy deliveries.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> Happy kidding! Take one minute at a time. One hour at a time. One day at a time. Kidding and bottle feeding can really be stressful,,,,,, but oh the result! Prayers for safe and easy deliveries.


If I can get through this group of nine that's due in a 5-day period. The other 18 are more spread out. Thankfully it looks like Bailey's going to have hers a few days early so I'll have them before the ice and snow storm that we're supposed to get Wednesday and Thursday. Then the others are due over the weekend. I just hope the storm doesn't push anybody too early.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

UGH .... always the dreaded doe code. I hope they hold off for you.... ice is the worst, we are getting it then too. Hoping the weather and the girls cooperate for you. And that the power stays on. I'd rather have snow any day.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Good luck! Hope all goes well and you stay warm! 🥶


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Hope all goes well! Please keep us posted as you have time!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> UGH .... always the dreaded doe code. I hope they hold off for you.... ice is the worst, we are getting it then too. Hoping the weather and the girls cooperate for you. And that the power stays on. I'd rather have snow any day.


 Would rather have snow anyway than ice or like this ice and then snow. Thankfully, the others are due afterwards (5th-Breeze) 7-8(other seven). I will likely have a long weekend anyway since I drive locally, and I won't drive a semi on ice. I will take days off. The risks or a wreck or jail are not worth it, and this area is not equipped to deal with it.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I am excited to see Bailey's kids. She is bred to night who is out of a doe I just LOVE 💕💕 She is a fabulous doe. She was not shown until she was seven and promptly won her CH. This is her st eight on her eighth lactation. SGCH Cozy Creek Shay Puddin.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, Bailey had a beautiful set of black kids. Unfortunately, they are both boys and not the Shay granddaughter I was after, but at least black sells. They even have black ears which I don't have a lot of though it's hard to see them in this picture. Maybe when they're moving around tomorrow I'll be able to get something. The one boy has a big white cap and white on his front legs by the fetlock. The other boy is Raven black except for a little like upside down bird or upside down v with just a few hairs at the cap. I'm not really surprised cuz their dad night is black except for a white spot on his side and his sister is named ravenwood and is solid black with I think a star if I remember right. The thing I remember most about her is she has a fantastic udder Arch soooo wide.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable 🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww how cute!! I love solid ears!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're cuties!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

So cute! Sorry she didn’t give you girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you all for the compliments here's a better picture of Bailey's boys. Now if she would just come into her milk. I know she milks really well but she's not right now. I gave oxytocin and her first dose of mfo solution they call it oral cmpk now after I dealt with the kids but she's still not coming in I know they're a few days early I'm going to give her some startup gel. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!! They are darling!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They are just dolls! ️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww. 🤗


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

So no one has any other ideas other than the oxytocin startup which is a probiotic, and the mfo solution I normally give. Bailey milked well as a 2 year old but at the moment she's not really coming into her milk though she did give about a cup this morning which is more than a half a cup yesterday but she was milking close to a gallon last year I'm not sure what's up or if she's just slow coming into it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Never tried it, but dark beer is supposed to help milk come in. You could always give her some. It's not going to hurt her if you give in moderation.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

There are some herbs that are supposed to help promote milk production, but I don’t recall what they are.

The babies are so cute!!

Just curious, why can’t you leave the kids on their moms and give yourself a bit less to do as far as milking and bottle feeding? No offense intended whatsoever - I’m just genuinely curious what you’re doing or working on that means you have to bottle feed all the kids. That’s so much work!! Sorry it’s gonna be such a busy time for you. It sucks to have something drain the fun out of kidding season. 😢

Hope you can enjoy the kids at least a little bit in between all the chores!! 💕


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Also, what is an old style Nubian? Google didn’t know lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

[ITE="Cedarwinds Farm, post: 2590464, member: 44301"]
Never tried it, but dark beer is supposed to help milk come in. You could always give her some. It's not going to hurt her if you give in moderation.
[/QUOTE]
I could try it, but I think that's about what the startup gel is supposed to do since I gave her that today if I still am waiting tomorrow I can give her some dark beer. I bought some to be able to try using it I just haven't done it yet.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> There are some herbs that are supposed to help promote milk production, but I don’t recall what they are.
> 
> The babies are so cute!!
> 
> ...


There are a multitude of reasons for pulling kids one a lot of people when you sell want CAE prevention. Two, I'm doing dhir and it's easier almost a bottle feed then to pull them for 24 hours and try to convince them to take a bottle once a month. Hopefully they'll get with the program and get out here for linear appraisal this year which means I can cut my number some but I've held on because they've been delayed a couple of years and it takes a couple of generations to generate numbers. Three, since I saw a lot of kids as bottle kids they need to be on the bottle. For, I don't want kids especially singles on any dough that's still of showing age. Once they have their scores or I'm done showing them then they can raise their kids. That's assuming they will and 95% of my herd would and I have a few though that have been from so many generations of bottle feeding kids that I'm not sure they know what to do with a kid and while you can get some of them to do it some of my girls like Gigi is 250 lb and she's not mean to them but she pushes them away and she's just too big to take chances with that, but who knows how many generations she's from that have never raised a kid I can count at least three before her. 
I do plan after this year anyone that's done showing especially if they have bucklings can just raise them and I'll send them to the sale barn if they don't sell when they're ready to wean. There will be a time in the not too distant future when a good part of my herd can raise their own kids. I don't show enough for this much work and I won't do dhir every year I really wish they would let you stop doing animals when they get to a certain age, or that you're not regularly milking but see they want anything that's in milk on your farm to be on milk test officially you have to do that which means you either give them really bad numbers or you milk them twice a day or do the kids and milk once a day and sharing the milk. After this year I hope to have it much more manageable so I can get back to enjoying it.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> Also, what is an old style Nubian? Google didn’t know lol


I'm just talking about a newbie in that you would have seen more commonly in 20 years ago. They were a little shorter to the ground they have a lot of wits which I'm trying to keep in my herd but they tended to be a little more of the traditional look whereas now they're really pushing the correct Dairy confirmation which I wish they would adjust a little bit since the Nubian was traditionally a dual purpose animal they're never going to be a Swiss and I really don't want them to be so there's a certain amount that I just take with a grain of salt on doing shows in linear because there are certain animals I just don't want I don't want to raise small ponies, and I definitely want them to be Dairy but I don't want to lose this power and width and size I just think that's healthier.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well the weekend of eight kiddings is here. Part of me is excited to see the results and the rest of me realizes how to sleep deprived and stressful this is going to be. That being said I began dexamethasone on a few of them the ones that have uttered up the most including Breeze who's due tomorrow anyway, Saffy, Jasmine, and Laurel.
If others in ligaments or anything to go by Laurel will be first. She is the second freshener who will be three April first.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good luck! I hope all the kiddings are smooth and babies take well to the bottles.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I second Draco's hope for smooth kiddings for you!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Laurel has the most distracting hairline and like cowlick on her udder it looks even incorrect when it is shaved, but like this the weird line that goes all crooked and then Tufts out under the udder is just weird.
That being said she added a ton of milk today in between that and her ligaments I expect her soon. We're doing though not till after these Sub-Zero temperatures tonight are gone but I'll have to get up and check anyway.

Thank you guys for the prayers and well wishes. This post should have been right after the other one, but I fell asleep in my chair


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Do I get a prize for guessing who will kid first out of eight? Even if it wasn't her actual due date. Anyway she was first this morning presenting me with a set of triplets. Two girls praise the Lord, and a darker buckling. That enables me to have the doling I wanted out of Laurel and meet one of my sales. Laurel is a dragonfly daughter and since dragonfly gets royal blue for her and her daughters I gave Laura's daughter the light blue collars. I don't usually do identification stuff but with as many kids as I'm supposed to have this weekend I figured I better. So I bought some of those puppy collars in multiple colors that just velcro closed.
Just so everyone knows the doe code still rules around here. No one was stringing everybody was still eating so I went to the kid room to put down shavings and get the radiant heater lit and started. It took me maybe 20 minutes. Then I grabbed a bucket to go get water and check on the girls on my way. And when I looked in the sunroom Laurel looked at me and like where have you been look what I've done and there were three babies all cleaned up and on the ground.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm going to bet the next two today will be sassy and Breeze in a bets on who goes first? Breeze is my AI breeding that I'm excited about and Saffy is bred to my good back and I'm looking forward to seeing what I get there
Midnight Breeze is in the first picture by the barn, and Saffy is out of it and then in the picture of the two of them Breeze is on the left.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow! She didn't waste any time with those ones. I hope all the kiddings are as smooth as hers!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Wow! She didn't waste any time with those ones. I hope all the kiddings are as smooth as hers!


I hope so too. Though I'm not betting on it it's just genetics with her except for unlike her mother you can actually see her get ready and lose her ligaments. Her mother dragonfly can I kid you not have another but not be shifted at all in the back and in less than an hour she can pop out multiples and be back to not being able to tell she kidded. She literally doesn't even get goopy and visibly get blood on herself for days very strange doe. I do hope they can spread some of that around though with maybe a good string or nesting for me lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Beautiful kids! Hope the other 7 does have smooth, uneventful kiddings! 
Back in 2014 we had 21 babies out of 8 does. Ours were also Nubians so I’m excited to see how many babies you get in all!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Way to go Laurel! Saffy looks really posty. I'm betting she'll go first.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! They’re dolls! I guess your prize is those adorable kids!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Beautiful kids! Hope the other 7 does have smooth, uneventful kiddings!
> Back in 2014 we had 21 babies out of 8 does. Ours were also Nubians so I’m excited to see how many babies you get in all!


No idea, but I have two smaller first fresheners that I'm not expecting a whole lot out of but I've got a couple of my older ladies that may throw me some multiples for sure.
Thanks for the compliments and well wishes we'll see what happens so far these three look like they're going to keep me up all night great not the babies the does.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Way to go Laurel! Saffy looks really posty. I'm betting she'll go first.


We shall see I won't count Joel against anybody if she goes first it really wasn't expecting her to but these other two second fresheners are really hanging on. I wish they'd hurry up and get it done. Neither one of them have been very interested in the alfalfa this evening which is highly unusual they hate some so they're definitely getting there but it's getting late I'm not happy who needs sleep right.
I love my new milk room, but now my hello baby won't reach the house at all. That's it's put on the coat in the boots and tried to the snow and ice and go find every hour or so.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

TripleShareNubians said:


> No idea, but I have two smaller first fresheners that I'm not expecting a whole lot out of but I've got a couple of my older ladies that may throw me some multiples for sure.
> Thanks for the compliments and well wishes we'll see what happens so far these three look like they're going to keep me up all night great not the babies the does.


Whenever we had 8 does kidding I think half of them were FF.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I apologize that they are not the greatest pictures that follow and I hope to get some good pictures later, but to be really honest I had one doe kid after another and I barely got finished with one thing and it was time to do the other getting up every hour on the hour for three nights and the last kidding was like 10:15 Monday night I got to bed at 12:32 I turned off the light from feeding the kids and had to be at work today so this is it.
Next up was Breeze with twin doelings from my AI breeding!!!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Saffy was next. I'm ecstatic with what I got since I wanted a nice Dowling to keep in a possible he's success normal son of Boon. I would say I was hopeful she'd produce multiples though so I would have kids to sell. Can't argue with a black book and a doling with that kind of chrome though


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Then FF Joelle with twin doelings. You can tell I bred her to Mando a lot of his kids are some form of rosnn or sometimes brown.
The other first freshener summer was next and she had a single black buckling.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful! I'm just happy to see an update from you! I figured you would be too busy to even take pictures with all those does kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lots of cutie pies!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lots of cute kids! And sounds like you got plenty of doelings!


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

How exciting! Lots of adorable little doelings! The fact that your AI to HT-K Kaitai was two does is especially awesome! He's one of my favorite bucks and I have a great-granddaughter of his. Congrats on the babies, and I hope you are able to get a bit more rest now.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They are all too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful! I'm just happy to see an update from you! I figured you would be too busy to even take pictures with all those does kidding.


I have been too busy but I try to take a few pictures as I'm going along just to help keep records. It was decidedly insane and it still is it's taking me forever in a day to get them all fed and milked and cared for I'm up to about half of them are getting on the bottle or the bucket now and I still have a few that are being difficult even with the bottle, and a few that are too young to be on the bucket I'll be a couple of more days


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

It was interesting weekend Sunday they were like one right after the other I would just finish with one and the other would start. I was thinking the Lord that they did that and not all at once it was stressful enough.
Gigi was next and the blessings continued with two doelings. I'm very excited I'm keeping her daughters because she has a real will to milk. She scored 23 points on a one-day milk test it's like a three year old I think when I did her. She also stays real steady until you want to quit. Anyway she was bred to Mando


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

The last one I had to be sure to be there for held off till a little after 10:00 Monday night. Flirt had a difficult labor it wasn't dilating enough I had to put some food around her cervix cuz I didn't have the other stuff. And even with gently turning I couldn't get the head to pass. I ended up pushing one of the legs gently gently gently back in so the kid could come out one leg in the head and with some bowling I have a single beautiful doeling. She had a quad last year and almost didn't survive it so I'm very happy with a totally I needed to replace one of her daughters Doll who I lost in December.
The last one with Peanut the boer Kiko cros. She had one of each. I did not get a picture of them yet, but here is farts beautiful long and tall doeling.
It was so late I just had this picture I snapped real quick when I was drying her off to send to my friend who's my mentor food was talking to me keeping me calm and bouncing ideas off me giving me advice and then encouraging me when I decided to try to push the leg back cuz I thought maybe that would work after I tried what she suggested. Anyway I thought she would want to see the result.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh she sure is a cutie! Great job getting her out too. It's hard to keep a level head during those hard labors.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Oh she sure is a cutie! Great job getting her out too. It's hard to keep a level head during those hard labors.


Thank you. I think she's beautifull. I was just thought I had my friend Ruthie on the phone and she's willing to take a call at 10:00 at night and talk to me while I'm doing it being my cheerleader you can do this.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow what a kidding whirlwind! Such beautiful babies and I'm glad you got what you wanted out of some! When you're all done, I'd love to see a pic of all the babies together haha. How many total do you have now?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

And don’t forget to add them to the kidding tally!  I think doelings definitely have a good chance if winning this year too!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww what a beautiful girl! She was defiantly worth all that work  
Good job though in a hard situation!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty girl.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Here is Peanut my Kiko Boer and her kids that I didn't get a picture of before. Traditional doeling and brown buckling.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw they are adorable! Love that buckling's sock on the one foot


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Wow what a kidding whirlwind! Such beautiful babies and I'm glad you got what you wanted out of some! When you're all done, I'd love to see a pic of all the babies together haha. How many total do you have now?


I think that made 18 kids total.  I sold one buckling on Sunday peanut keeps hers in 15 I'm trying to bottle feed and will hopefully have on the bucket by this weekend though there are a couple that are being really difficult as if this has not been hard enough.


KY Goat Girl said:


> And don’t forget to add them to the kidding tally!  I think doelings definitely have a good chance if winning this year too!


I've heard people mention this but I don't know anything about it.

I do know I've been tremendously blessed in that group one has yielded six boys and 12 girls. That's better than I've ever had. Last year was my second best year and I got 14 girls total after getting four out of 20 some and five out of 19 the previous two years. So I am ecstatic it's going to enable me to meet some orders and still keep some of the ones that I want for the future.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations on lots of girls! 

Hopefully this link works. This is the kidding tally for 2022.
2022 Kidding Tally | Page 10 | The Goat Spot Forum


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I think that made 18 kids total. I sold one buckling on Sunday peanut keeps hers in 15 I'm trying to bottle feed and will hopefully have on the bucket by this weekend though there are a couple that are being really difficult as if this has not been hard enough.
> 
> I've heard people mention this but I don't know anything about it.
> 
> I do know I've been tremendously blessed in that group one has yielded six boys and 12 girls. That's better than I've ever had. Last year was my second best year and I got 14 girls total after getting four out of 20 some and five out of 19 the previous two years. So I am ecstatic it's going to enable me to meet some orders and still keep some of the ones that I want for the future.


That is awesome! I'm praying we get lots of girls here! other than the boys that need to be born for orders LOL


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations on lots of girls!
> 
> Hopefully this link works. This is the kidding tally for 2022.
> 2022 Kidding Tally | Page 10 | The Goat Spot Forum


The link worked when I checked it.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> That is awesome! I'm praying we get lots of girls here! other than the boys that need to be born for orders LOL


I hope you are blessed with girls and what you need. I'm hoping for more girls because that's basically what my orders are for this year, and it's my second generation starting so I need some of these girls myself. One of the six boys that I got this weekend was the one I wanted for myself I was hoping for a girl from her but a boy too now the only hope is that they're actually g6s normal. It'll be a while before I find that out.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats on all the kids! So, what's your current count of Being bucklings and doelings?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I hope you are blessed with girls and what you need. I'm hoping for more girls because that's basically what my orders are for this year, and it's my second generation starting so I need some of these girls myself. One of the six boys that I got this weekend was the one I wanted for myself I was hoping for a girl from her but a boy too now the only hope is that they're actually g6s normal. It'll be a while before I find that out.


I just got my G6S back on these trips (dam.is a carrier) annnnd my doeling and one of the bucks are carriers.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh no! Are you still gonna keep Olive?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Congrats on all the kids! So, what's your current count of Being bucklings and doelings?


12 doelings and 6 bucklings
So how close are you getting on your first freshener I guess I need to go find your thread and see if you put new other pictures up.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> I just got my G6S back on these trips (dam.is a carrier) annnnd my doeling and one of the bucks are carriers.


At least it's not a big deal as long as you know who has it so you don't breed two together, but I'd rather not have to worry about it and I would like to have a buck out of mine that is not a carrier so I can cross back in.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> 12 doelings and 6 bucklings
> So how close are you getting on your first freshener I guess I need to go find your thread and see if you put new other pictures up.


That's a great number!! And I'm already done with my kidding season 😁.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> That's a great number!! And I'm already done with my kidding season 😁.


I'm sorry I missed your first question or you were so excited about I've been a little overwhelmed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well half of them are now on the bucket the little black guy in the background I just finished giving a bottle too, and the five in the pack and play were about to be fed. This is about as close to all together as I have at the moment.
I should get better pictures this weekend when they move out to the kid room.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lots of cuties!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Do you have all 18 babies in the house?!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Do you have all 18 babies in the house?!


Well, 15 of them anyway. They're headed out to the heated kid room this weekend. But it was all I could do to survive the kiddings and with having to bottle feed them all and teach them the bucket I wasn't tripping out and back repeatedly I'd rather wash a bunch of towels. No I don't like it at all with this many when it's just two 2 to 4 from a kidding it's not bad this many is just gross. Unfortunately there's one of me and way too much to do and get used to with the first week back into having milkers and working full-time etc.
I never want this many again a couple in the pack and play at night and then in a little pan while they learn the primer bucket that I made to get them ready for the big one is one thing for three or four days this is a mess.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your beautiful kids! Wow - it’s a lot of work … hope you find some time to get some rest!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Apparently my brain wasn't working that's 17 kids not 18 so one less girl. I got to thinking about it and it's like I can't have 18 I had one set of triplets and two singles and nine does. You have to forgive me I was a little tired this week.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Look at all those beautiful babies!! I hope you get some rest soon! That's a lot on your plate!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

"Dog"pile 😂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Look at all those babies! 😍


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my gosh! That is the cutest thing I’ve ever seen! 🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Next up is Leta. She is technically due on the 24th


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! You have more due!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wow! You have more due!


18 more are due to kid, though I think it's going to be 17 I'm not sure that Charm took.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Holy moly!! That’s crazy! I’m freaking out about getting one breed


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol dog pile is right! And I though my 5-6 under each heat lamp was impressive lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

CarefulUOTE="Jessica84, post: 2595011, member: 7255"]
Lol dog pile is right! And I though my 5-6 under each heat lamp was impressive lol
[/QUOTE]
Careful with that many in a barrel they can actually suffocate each other these won't be piled quite this way soon when they get out to the kid room. I was supposed to get them out today but I had to go help a friend with something and so it didn't get done.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t use barrels for that exact reason! The gates on the stalls the spacing is big enough kids can crawl in and out and of the 4X6 area.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> I don’t use barrels for that exact reason! The gates on the stalls the spacing is big enough kids can crawl in and out and of the 4X6 area.


I would love to see a picture of your setup. That's why I went with a radiant heater in my kid room but in the one stall we're like the meat go kids come and go I would like to do something like a friend describe to me I'm just not sure what to do where you put the pictures in the lamps and like some sort of larger structure and then have fencing they can get through that the adults can't I just haven't found what I'm looking for yet. My barrels are generally only places where they're only a couple of kids that can access them just for safety. I tried an IBC tote once for a quad, and it might work for miniatures but my Nubians just break the bulb and cause problems so now she could put some sort of guard up there. They can't manage that in the barrels until they're too big to need them anyway.
I have been thinking about cutting a barrel in half and then attaching that to ke a two by eight that I could attach across the back of a stall in kidding season which would be more ope, bit still offer better fire safety, but I am not sure how much warmth it would offer with the 125 bulbs that open.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

https://waddl.vetmed.wsu.edu/



You can save yourself a bunch if you have a mom is a nurse you should easily be able to do your own blood samples and you can have your own account that way even if you can't reach the vet you can do some of the pregnancy and seal and CAE and other testing. I set up an account and do mine. You'll learn to do it from the neck but go to a little funny that vein likes to move you have to get their head up into the left to expose it but not too far anyway once you learn it's not too bad.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Look at all those beautiful goats! Congrats on the kids so far! I hope the rest of your kiddings go smoothly.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Look at all those beautiful goats! Congrats on the kids so far! I hope the rest of your kiddings go smoothly.


Thank you I pray that it goes well too. I already lost a coming 2 year old and her kids with her in December to a freak heart attack. The same week and other dough miscarried so hopefully that's all my bad stuff for this kidding season.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Thank you I pray that it goes well too. I already lost a coming 2 year old and her kids with her in December to a freak heart attack. The same week and other dough miscarried so hopefully that's all my bad stuff for this kidding season.


I hope so, too! Prayers for strength for you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’ll get you pictures today. It’s super simple. It’s just the stalls that they kid in and then I flip the gate around. How I made them the boards are close together on the bottom so new borns can’t escape, or I should say it’s not as easy lol and then the gaps are bigger towards the top. Then I just hang the lights in there. But I’ll get you some pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Leta looks sooo uncomfortable, but beautiful. I slipped her into the milk room this morning for a treat (a bit extra to eat). I like what I am seeing so far in her coming second freshening udder.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She looks like she’s carrying the babies nicely too. She’s so sleek.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She is gorgeous even with a full load of babies! I hope her udder turns out to be everything that you are hoping for


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> She looks like she’s carrying the babies nicely too. She’s so sleek.





Rancho Draco said:


> She is gorgeous even with a full load of babies! I hope her udder turns out to be everything that you are hoping for


Thank you both.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

2/27-3/3 includes three dairy and a meat goat (Coming two year olds Lady and Mandy Mae) Jasmine who kept hiding behind the feeder, and Dee the red Boer Kiko cross.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, I took a few minutes yesterday to watch them after giving vaccines to half the group in preparation for disbudding to actually see some of my kids. I actually opened the door to the kid room too and it was the first time to go outside so I didn't get pictures of all of them cuz some of them with dart out and dark back they were scared of the whole concept and some of them didn't come out at all.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

This is saffy's daughter officially she will be Triple Share Treasured Gem. Her brother will be onyx. Since mommy is technically blue saffire and daddy is Boon.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

This is Dream with Me. Mommy is Cozy Creek Flirt with Me and the sire is Thunder Ridge Mando I Excel. In the second photo is a buckling out of Laurel that is unnamed at this point since I won't retain him. I kept his full brother from last year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cutie pies!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cute!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Beautiful kids! I especially like Dream with Me's head and expression. She looks like she's got some spunk.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Here are a few more. I obviously did not get all 14 but I didn't have time they were a little too timid about coming outside


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

One more


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They are so cute! Are you liking what you see with the kids?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Rancho Draco
Yes, this is mostly my first second generation and a combination of my two bucks and I think I like a lot of it but I have trouble seeing them when they're little so it will take some time for me to truly feel like I see them.
Also, the first thing I decided to go with is an udder buck Boon,, so while he also does great things for general appearance it'll be a while before I get to see the true results of what he does. Though his first daughters are 2-year-olds 3-year-olds this year so I really will see quite a bit from them. My next buck Mando also comes from strong udders with longevity. I hope he strengthen my top line. I know that's not the official term for it anymore but it's less complicated.
I can also see now that I don't care what anybody else might say it's unlikely that someone will ever again just look at my goats and say it's a Nubian, as in it's just a Nubian. Well maybe some of who's not into goats.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I will have I think three or four generation 3 kids later this spring so I'm really looking forward to that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, Dee my other Boer Kiko doe kidded yesterday evening in the bitter cold after the storm. Praise the Lord she had just had the first two of three just before I got home. I got the first two dried and installed with Mom in a pen and went to do other chores when I heard another vocalizing. It was shocking to me cuz while I didn't do it check when I arrived she was eating a sack. So there must have been at least two sacks. Last year she gave me triplet bucklings and I was commenting this year I probably should keep a meat kid for meat given the current situations. She must have heard me she had triplet boelings. I hope I haven't used up all my girls cuz boy I'm hoping for more this weekend since I have three more due to kid this weekend with another do the 3rd. I've been asking Lita to please wait till tomorrow is supposed to be much warmer and I can be home. I don't know if that's going to work or not. Lord willing if she kids today hopefully it'll be this evening and I can be home.
I was running late this morning and couldn't get an angle with all three so got to see two on one side and then I went around the other side and you could see one from the other side but not the other but here are the three girls that look like Mama


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I'm glad you were there to help dry them off.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! I'm glad you were there to help dry them off.


Me too. I'm always surprised how long it takes in the cold even with towels and paper towels and a hair dryer. Then I made sure they all got enough colostrum and taught them about the heated barrel. Then I worked with them again this morning and her saw that even the slow one was nursing before I left. I'm really looking forward to the kiddings this weekend Leta, Lady, and Mandy Mae. Jasmine is due the third. Let's will come on her own I'm surprised she's held on through the storm. I'm going to give dexamethasone and then lute to Lady and possibly Mandy Mae for this weekend. Lady I have to because I have to be there for her kidding Mandy May I'm undecided since I really don't like to interfere, but I also don't like the stress of not being able to monitor.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hopefully you have nice weather for the rest of them. Are these the last three for the year?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Congrats on the newest additions! 
All the babies from a few weeks ago are 
B E A U T I F U L!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, glad you were there for her.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Hopefully you have nice weather for the rest of them. Are these the last three for the year?


No not even close I've now kidded 12 of 27.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Numbers 11 and 12 Lady and Leta both had one of each and I'm exhausted black boy blue boy two brown girls


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> No not even close I've now kidded 12 of 27.


I forgot you had so many!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

TripleShareNubians said:


> No not even close I've now kidded 12 of 27.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I forgot you had so many!


I honestly wish I didn't. But I've been holding on trying to get to linear appraisal and they haven't gotten to us since 2019 but I've worked so hard to have the generations to get numbers on the genetics site that I hate to give up. Unfortunately if they don't get to us in the next few months I am going to give up cuz I simply by myself cannot keep this up and work 55 60 hours a week I'm so tired like yesterday that I just want to cry and I'd love to take a nap this afternoon but I've got nine to dispatch vaccines to give a barn to clean and some babies from yesterday that are not nursing like they should and giving me trouble. Life
The ones that were worse yesterday are getting better and the one buckling that ate really well yesterday and was doing fine is wobbly need and laying down like he's dead and just not doing overly well I gave them probiotics and a little bit of that selenium in ego yesterday I'm not sure if I need to give him B vitamins or some baking soda I'm just kind of trying to figure it out the other three seem to be coming around the one little girl doesn't eat much.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m sorry your having a rough go of it  I sometimes wonder just how insane we are. We get so excited for that once a year time when we are tired, and cranky, and going off it minimum sleep. I don’t know the dairy side of the world but is there anyone you can call to get them out there and get it done sooner? Probably not but maybe if your a pest it might hurry them along ???


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> I’m sorry your having a rough go of it  I sometimes wonder just how insane we are. We get so excited for that once a year time when we are tired, and cranky, and going off it minimum sleep. I don’t know the dairy side of the world but is there anyone you can call to get them out there and get it done sooner? Probably not but maybe if your a pest it might hurry them along ???


Unfortunately people are not very reliable I was supposed to have a college student who's doing AG who's supposedly wanted to learn was going to come this weekend and help me with the disbuddings cuz I've got nine to do and I don't mind doing them that's not it I just really wanted someone to sit for the 5 to 8 minutes and hold ice on their head cuz if they can be doing that while I'm doing the next kid things would move a lot quicker. Unfortunately she called yesterday and said it's going to be a busy weekend she couldn't come. I don't know why I bother expecting anybody to actually do what they say anymore


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

A time's coming in quickly when some of these kids that don't even want to earn money to do simple things like come hold ice on a head are going to learn 
The only reason I have time to post this is I'm having to sit with this little buckling his temperature was down to 93.9 when I went to check on him a little bit ago so I've got him all wrapped up with a heating pad on one side and me on the other. I was supposed to go to church but that's not going to happen either unfortunately today at least I can watch the late service sermon online.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> I’m sorry your having a rough go of it  I sometimes wonder just how insane we are. We get so excited for that once a year time when we are tired, and cranky, and going off it minimum sleep. I don’t know the dairy side of the world but is there anyone you can call to get them out there and get it done sooner? Probably not but maybe if your a pest it might hurry them along ???


No the American Dairy goat association is a bit of a mess after their update. First they had the excuse in 2020 of covid and then 2021 they were still a little bit on that tangent Plus they took down the entire system and there are so many parts of it they haven't got working yet still a year later. For instance I did a one-day milk test last May in addition to my monthly dhir. I still have no results from either of those things and no idea when they'll get that fixed. In theory we're supposed to be on the tentative schedule for June. I don't think I can wait that long though to start selling some of them off I'm going to have to make some hard choices about which lines I really want to make sure I have the information from and where I'm going. I was already going to have to cut my hurt in half this year which is hard enough but I really hope to do it after I had all that genetic information that I'd work so hard to build up the generations of. Unfortunately with a rising cost of feed the uncertainty is going on and just flat my own inability to keep up this amount of work I'm going to have to make some of those choices sooner. Sorry for the whiny book. I've got to get out and get on to the disbuddings soon as this buckling is warm enough. Of course with him wrapped in a snuggie on my lap with him in between the heating pad and me as tired as I am I might be in this chair hours from now and have gotten nothing done which would be a real problem so I better set an alarm for a half an hour.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

TripleShareNubians said:


> A time's coming in quickly when some of these kids that don't even want to earn money to do simple things like come hold ice on a head are going to learn
> The only reason I have time to post this is I'm having to sit with this little buckling his temperature was down to 93.9 when I went to check on him a little bit ago so I've got him all wrapped up with a heating pad on one side and me on the other. I was supposed to go to church but that's not going to happen either unfortunately today at least I can watch the late service sermon online.


Oh geese are you kidding me! No I understand help with the simple things. When life is crazy kidding my mom will sometimes ask me what she can do to help and it’s usually the simple things like start a load of laundry or just water for me. 
As for the kid calling at the last minute is crap  if you were in California I would come help you. 
And you don’t have to explain how you have time to be on here. I come on durning my little breaks. It’s like a stress reliever lol where I can put my world on hold while I catch my breath


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh geese are you kidding me! No I understand help with the simple things. When life is crazy kidding my mom will sometimes ask me what she can do to help and it’s usually the simple things like start a load of laundry or just water for me.
> As for the kid calling at the last minute is crap  if you were in California I would come help you.
> And you don’t have to explain how you have time to be on here. I come on durning my little breaks. It’s like a stress reliever lol where I can put my world on hold while I catch my breath


Exactly. Just a minute where I can take a break from the tyranny of the thousand things that need done. And thinking about the hundreds of things that I can't possibly get to like scrubbing the kitchen floor or mucking out the barn is not going to happen this weekend and desperately needs to. I guess that'll happen next Saturday on my birthday in the gap between kidding and the next group. Jay what did you do for your birthday cleaned out the bar man. I'm trying to look at my list of who needs vaccinated today too I like the idea of the new goat specific vaccine but it's really complicated because the bottle is only good for 12 hours after you open it so I tried to group my groups into five goat groups because that's how many doses so roughly I can get clothes there's four in this group. But it's just another thing to remember because they have to have it at 5 weeks and 2 weeks before they can then of course at 4 weeks before they kid everybody needs their cd&t and multi men and so it's kind of getting to be a headache and then I'm adding the kids that are starting to get there three week vaccines I need a bigger dry erase board.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry your in such a tough situation.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Sorry your in such a tough situation.


My own fault I had bigger dreams and one person can do sometimes. And it didn't help that the registry just went South the last two years and hasn't got anything done. I just hated to give up and not have the generations to generate the numbers I want.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I lost😭


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw I'm sorry😔


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no I’m so sorry. You sure fought hard right along side him


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh, I’m so sorry! I wish I could come help you through kidding season.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m so so sorry.  You did all you could. RIP little one


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you guys I truly appreciate it. Sometimes we do all we can and wonder what we missed or if there's something more we could have done or if there was just something wrong. Thankfully his sister seems to be doing fine.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Another kidney this morning so I'm really late for work because I dealt with that and then I have an older doe Dragonfly who's got something wrong this morning she's standing hunched and shaking and I did a couple of things but I had to go to work she's about 9 days from kidding. I love that old doe I hope she does okay today. 
Anyway this morning was Mandy Mae my experimental. She was bred tonight and I'm excited that she had one doubling and one buckling.
I will get pictures tonight. I just didn't have time for that this morning. I should have been at work at 6:15 and it's going to be 7: 45.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

So is Mandy Mae kidding this morning that's 13 down and 14 to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations on the new kids! It's hard not to wonder if you could have done something different when you lose one. Sometimes it's just not meant to be.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Available doeling since someone changed their mind. (And blue roan brother)
Dam is an AI daughter of elite sire My-Enchanted-acres Leading Man, and the sire is Thunder Ridge Mando I Excel. Full sister from last year won her dry leg at just shy of two months.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well the three that are stuck in the car carrier with me at work got to get out in the caves for a few minutes to run around. Hopefully in a day I'll have them on the bucket and they can stay at home


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Here is Mandy May and her two. Cream colored baffling and a brown doubling she's got some interesting markings


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! How sweet!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jasmine will be kidding today I would assume and I'm inducing Dragonfly soon I gave her dexamethasone this morning I'm not sure if her or the kids will make it but she is definitely in full blown pregnancy toxemia.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope everything goes well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Prayers for mis Dragonfly 🙏


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Dragonfly is doing better. Not great but eating again last night after treatments and this morning. She still not drinking enough but she was strong enough to disagree with her treatment this morning she didn't want it but that's a good sign. I will still plan to lute her this weekend. I'm not going to push my luck


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Glad to hear she is perking up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear she is a bit better.
Hopefully she will have a full recovery soon.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well I didn't even have to decide to lute Dragonfly. Just after I got home from work last night she presented me with a slightly premature but healthy and nursing on the bottle well Triple Share Last Hurrah. I am so incredibly blessed the dragonfly seems to be doing well and she has presented me with one last Dowling. She may not be the fanciest doe in my herd but she has made a significant impact on what is going to be the future of my herd. Her kids are better than she is and that's all you can ask for. And she seems to be passing on that 38 udder Arch which just makes me smile


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I'm so glad to hear that both dam and daughter are doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Jessica84
So would you critique my meat goats I know there's a limited amount you can tell me from these basic pictures but I can judge the other area I'm just kind of curious in the overall? I just got these two girls from someone locally and I really just bought them to have a couple of meat goats before I knew anything about goats I've had them for a few years. Anyway they're both Boer Keiko crosses one is half and half and the other is either half and half or three quarters Boer. The sire of the kids is my second generation on a buck. I sold him after last year and I'm going to retain one of the triplet doelings the red one had. Probably the one that she is not feeding and I am.
Anyway, I would like to know what you see when you look at them I'm just not used to looking at me goats. The light color one had hers the 7th of February. The red doe Dee had hers a week ago


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Jessica84
So would you critique my meat goats I know there's a limited amount you can tell me from these basic pictures but I can judge the other area I'm just kind of curious in the overall? I just got these two girls from someone locally and I really just bought them to have a couple of meat goats before I knew anything about goats I've had them for a few years. Anyway they're both Boer Keiko crosses one is half and half and the other is either half and half or three quarters Boer. The sire of the kids is my second generation on a buck. I sold him after last year and I'm going to retain one of the triplet doelings the red one had. Probably the one that she is not feeding and I am.
Anyway, I would like to know what you see when you look at them I'm just not used to looking at me goats. The light color one had hers the 7th of February. The red doe Dee had hers a week ago


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, next up is Miley and she is almost entirely Copper Hill which is fantastic. She herself is like 22% inbred and has some issues not to mention she came to me post mastitis milking still going and a half a day but it really unbalances her. The upside is she produces beautiful daughters that are milky. A good example of that is Leta. Well she's technically do the 9th she's showing all the signs of getting really close.
This photo is a while ago but I don't seem to have anything more current.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look nice and solid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well let's see if I can catch this thread up it's been insane.
Jasminev a second freshener presented me with twins one of each a nice doeling that I will retain and a beautiful buckling alone that I will not just don't need another buck right now beautiful combination though of my two new boys. The buckling is the black one.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Miley surprise me by only having a single so buckling her final kidding. Put her Legacy will continue through her daughters Leta and Ada in my herd. Post mastitis she really has issues on the right side and the left side is distorted because she still milks a gallon and a half a day. But she came to me post mastitis. She's almost entirely copperhill in that rarity was worth it.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Then the next night her yearling daughter Ada presented me with one of each. I am excited about this because this is one of the few I have had now that are second generation. I got one last year a buckling who's actually the father of these two so since she's second generation and have half third generation so my herd name is on both sides of the papers which is exciting at least if it works.
They are actually line bred thought my good Buck Boon which is exciting and a first. I don't have a good picture of them yet I've been slammed busy since they we're born Thursday night only getting three and a half hours of sleep and then I got up in the morning and my mouth nope machine wouldn't work so I was late for work because I have everybody by hand you should do half of them or machine is doing the other half which slow down and then it was snowy and brutally cold yesterday so no pictures yet except for the one in the carrier. They are in with Hurrah.
I can tell you they have beautiful ears nice heads and really wide ribbing for their tiny size. They haven't really stretched out yet so I can't tell much I'm not good enough yet when they're tiny and not really even used to their own feet yet


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I did snap this one up Hurrah in the truck she'll be going to the vet for that right eyelid as soon as we get coordinates.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Next up likely tomorrow will be Chaos. She usually presents me with triplets just hopefully they won't be all boys. She has done that twice then last year she had a triplet with a boy and two girls


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I did snap this one up Hurrah in the truck she'll be going to the vet for that right eyelid as soon as we can coordinate.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

This site did some sort of weird glitch.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I guess I'll just start the post again I took a 3-day weekend next weekend cuz I have another big kidding weekend though not nearly as big as the last one I have three due on Friday and then two more over the next couple of days My three Chaos daughters will be kidding. Pandemonium and Harmony are 3-year-olds this year and "Ellie" will be a first freshman yearling which I don't like to do but wanted to do a few for linear if we actually get it. Then there will be two other yearlings "Tory" and Missy. The pictures of Missy and Tory are from last fall I don't have anything current


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're all so beautiful!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Your herd is so beautiful! Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Your herd is so beautiful! Congrats on all the kids!


Thank you!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I feel a bit bad that I'm missing everybody else's threats right now and just posting online but to be really honest I'm getting between three and a half and 5 hours of sleep a night and keep up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lots of nice kids!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well I realized when I was posting yesterday I didn't have a current picture of Chaos so I snapped this yesterday just before the evening feeding. She was already stringing and she's in labor today it's just moving slowly.
I'm looking forward to seeing what I get from this breeding of Chaos to Boon. If it works well it could have Buck potential if it's g6s normal the does will definitely be good to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well I realized when I was posting yesterday I didn't have a current picture of Chaos so I snapped this yesterday just before the evening feeding. She was already stringing and she's in labor today it's just moving slowly.
I'm looking forward to seeing what I get from this breeding of Chaos to Boon


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well no surprise Chaos had triplet bucklings again. Two of them are big and strong and doing well and the third one I gave to a friend to work with and if he makes it she gets a nice buck. The little guy was first and being pushed out tail first so I couldn't get him back in so I had to try to pull him out and of course he was a bit oxygen deprived from that position, by the next day he was at least able to sit himself up and hold his head up but I don't have time work with him or feed him slowly every couple of hours so I just passed him off. It was enough trouble just getting his body temperature up and getting him going in colostrum the first day. We had to do the bag in a hot water bath.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I couldn't get my camera to take a picture fast enough they were having an argument over getting in and out of the door. I found an extra large dog door which is a great entrance and exit for the kids from the kid room so when the weather is good I pulled a little slider up and then go in and out of their pen.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking good! I hope the little guy makes it. Sorry you didn't get a doeling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Looking good! I hope the little guy makes it. Sorry you didn't get a doeling


I'm sorry I didn't get a girl either but I did bring her daughter to the same buck, and she's due Friday so I'm hopeful for that. I really like Pandemonium.
As for the little guy I hope so for my friend I gave him to somebody I know who's got the time to try to work with him but understands farm life if he doesn't get better. But he did go from being almost entirely limped to able to sit himself up and lift his head within about 12 hours so I'm hopeful. Just a bit oxygen deprived and a tough birth for him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

A couple of the FF's due this weekend.
Missy and Tory a hint of what is to come


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

A few out in the sun after work yesterday. I am amazed every time how fast they grow


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're growing like weeds!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Missy had twin doelings late yesterday afternoon. Surprisingly as she is just a yearling. I am thrilled with her ff udder!
I will post pictures of the kids when I get a picture in the light
Udder pictures just after kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! What a gorgeous udder


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm excited because she's my second generation and I can visibly see the improvements instead of having fallen apart at least so far. My mentor says it's very hard with Nubians since they have such a wide genetic pool.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

A double congratulations then! Always nice to know that what you're doing is working


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Here are the little girls. Being that she was a hearing and not that big they're small for my goats it's like no body fat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Beautiful udder! Cute kids!!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How's it going?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> How's it going?


Hi! The last group of kiddings overloaded me. Thankfully, I now have them all on the bucket, and all but the last group disbudded and vaccinated with multimin and boosters to the first group. I have a break till the thirteenth and fifteenth .I sold a couple of boys, but as of yesterday I have twenty-eight on the buckets.
I will try to update the last group of kiddings.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> How's it going?


Hi! Thank you for checking on me The last group of kiddings overloaded me. Thankfully, I now have them all on the bucket, and all but the last group disbudded and vaccinated with multimin and boosters to the first group. I have a break till the thirteenth and fifteenth .I sold a couple of boys, but as of yesterday I have twenty-eight on the buckets


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Glad to hear you have a bit of a break! I figured you were drowning in kids by now


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I enjoyed scrolling through and seeing the photos of the newer kids and your lovely does. I'm glad you're able to get a bit of a break! Prayers for continued strength for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏 🤗


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, the last kidding took place Sunday evening. Maybe at some point I can actually catch up. I'm not even sure where I left off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations on wrapping up! I hope that takes some burden off your shoulders. I bet you've been working like crazy just to keep up


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Sorry to have disappeared for so long. Kidding season and preparations for my backpacking trip to Glacier national Park got the best of me. Here are some casual photos of some of the girls I retained this year


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Glad to hear from you! Lovely girls


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful 😊


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

And not everybody but a few more.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

In October my 2-year-old buck Thunder-Ridge Mando I Excel took grand champion and best of breed and two out of three rings on Saturday the 29th. he won his class and the other ring, but I should have known better than to take him in myself to the championship lineup for reasons best unspoken. . I'm excited for him but I really can't wait to see how his daughters turn out especially the ones that came from Boon daughters.
His feet orbit too far forward something I have to work on in the front, but here he is.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, I tried to delete the extra picture of him but it won't get rid of . It was supposed to be the ribbons.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Glad to hear from you! Lovely girls


Thank you. I hope you are well. Are you done breeding?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful 😊


So how are you doing? Are you kidding already? Already?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Thank you. I hope you are well. Are you done breeding?


I have one Nubian doe to breed yet and I have one Kinder doeling that may get bred if she's big enough by the end of the month. I have 4 does already bred and one that is getting a year off. I'm using new bucks this year so I'm excited to see kids in the spring. How about you?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Congrats on the wins and your keeper does are beautiful!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Congrats on the wins and your keeper does are beautiful!


thank you. I'm excited about them the unfortunate thing is I have to wait till the spring of 24 to see udders. At least on this group. I'll start seeing the first of my Mando daughters kid in January and February. Unfortunately that group doesn't contain any of the beautiful Mando daughters out of Boon daughters


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I have one Nubian doe to breed yet and I have one Kinder doeling that may get bred if she's big enough by the end of the month. I have 4 does already bred and one that is getting a year off. I'm using new bucks this year so I'm excited to see kids in the spring. How about you?


I bred the vast majority of mine at the end of August and mid to late September I have a couple odd ones through the middle of October and then in theory I thought I was done but someone who brought a doe that I always regretted selling called me last week and so I went to get her back. I normally wouldn't do it, but the only animal she had she bought from me so that made me more comfortable. She's open so I'm teasing her and waiting for her to cycle so she will be an outlier to my breeding this year. Other than her I we'll start kidding in January. Half of my kiddings are due then I have one do and then I have 9 due 4 or 5 days after her. I have a couple more due before the end of the month and then I have a 3 week Gap and another big group followed by a few outliers.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

List


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

TripleShareNubians said:


> So how are you doing? Are you kidding already? Already?


 Doing great 👍 
We kidded Feb/ March 2022 all have sold.
The does were bred again for Feb/March 2023.

Thanks for asking. 🤗


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Doing great 👍
> We kidded Feb/ March 2022 all have sold.
> The does were bred again for Feb/March 2023.
> 
> Thanks for asking. 🤗


Somehow I thinking it was you that kid in November and December it must have been somebody else.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I was just wondering about you the other day. I must say I went and stalked your website to see if I could find anything out. 😅 While I was there, I had a fun time admiring all your goats. 😀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😊🤗 Thank you so much. 🙏


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I was just wondering about you the other day. I must say I went and stalked your website to see if I could find anything out. 😅 While I was there, I had a fun time admiring all your goats. 😀


Well I'm glad to have been missed I've just been so busy. You know how life gets. And I spend most of the summer between dealing with the goats and dealing with the damage to my house that I just didn't have energy for anything else. I hope you enjoyed the website it is dreadfully out of date, but it is what it is. At least I got the breeding list up and a few pictures from this year. I need to rotate a bunch of it but it's difficult on my cell phone I may resort to what somebody did and just start putting the ages of the does these are the does born before this year and this is the first born this year and this year instead of having to move them to the mature dough page because on a cell phone it's a headache. So what have you been up to?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

TripleShareNubians said:


> So what have you been up to?


Oh not too much. Got a new herdsire this summer who I recently bred to my first homebred girl. You can check out the action here, if you're interested😊: King Arthur and Murphy--Power Couple


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh not too much. Got a new herdsire this summer who I recently bred to my first homebred girl. You can check out the action here, if you're interested😊: King Arthur and Murphy--Power Couple


Your boy is cute. I had one that didn't figure it out in time for my breeding schedule this year though I used him on a friend's doe finally last week.
I did use one 2022 buckling this year. He is a g6s normal son of Boon. I also used the two adult bucks Mando and Night.
This is the son of Boon Onyx. He like yours wasn't sure at first but he learned quick and bred several he didn't miss any of them. But then again I had a good year I didn't miss anybody that I know of.
Onyx


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Yeah !!! More floppy ears!!!!!
Best of luck.!!! 🙏 🙏 🙏 💚 💚 💚


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Your boy is cute. I had one that didn't figure it out in time for my breeding schedule this year though I used him on a friend's doe finally last week.
> I did use 2022 buckling this year. He is a g6s normal son of Boon. I use the two adult bucks Mando and Night.
> This is the son of Boon Onyx. He like yours wasn't sure at first but he learned quick and bred several he didn't miss any of them. But then again I had a good year I didn't miss anybody that I know of.
> Onyx


Oh, he is so handsome! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Handsome boy. 😁


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks. The only thing I would like to see is him actually get some width to his chest floor. We'll see if that actually happens when he stops shooting up since Boon's kids get so tall so soon, but if not I don't like that. I definitely don't want to narrow my does. Boon did just a touch, but he did so much cleaning up and helped with udders and stuff that I have no issues. I just don't want to reinforce that thankfully I think Msndo is balancing that nicely, and cleaning up top lines even more. Now for the big wait to see if the udders are like on these two generations have what I'm hoping.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, my 2023 planned breedings will begin with a loss. My beautiful Laurel who gave me one of my top five dowlings this year miscarried this morning. Leaving me with perfectly formed but hairless send too early so dead kids. 😢
Sad because it was a repeat breeding that I was very excited about, also I had one kid already sold from that.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

You don't like anyone to miscarry but why does it have to be one of my top two ladies.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Here's to hoping I can at least get her to come into milk


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww that's a shame. What a disappointing way to start your season. 😔 I'm so sorry you and Laurel are going through this.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That is very sad- I’m sorry 😓
How far along was she? Would you want to rebreed if she came into heat or let her body recoup from the cpl months of gestation that she had and just hold off until next year?
I hope that was the only hiccup in your kidding year! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a disappointing start. Hopefully that's the end of the drama.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> That is very sad- I’m sorry 😓
> How far along was she? Would you want to rebreed if she came into heat or let her body recoup from the cpl months of gestation that she had and just hold off until next year?
> I hope that was the only hiccup in your kidding year! 🍀🍀🍀


She was do January 22nd so she was 5 weeks out. No I won't reread that's just too hard on her and it would put her too late in the year for me and for her to have any recovery time for next year. I'm just going to hope she'll come into milk and be some extra milk supply for me. She gave me colostrum this evening and I have it in pasteurizing right now. Given the fact it's so early I will label it colostrum too when I freeze it and use it as extra if I get like multiples that Mom isn't giving quite enough she can give me at least a couple of ounces for each of them of the good stuff and I can follow it up with this. Hopefully she'll start feeling better and come on into milk well at least make one good thing out of this. I'm so disappointed though because of how nice her kids were last year and I was seriously considering keeping a buckling for myself this year if I got one. Oh well I guess the good Lord had a different plan like several have said, hopefully this will be the only loss like this this kidding season.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m sorry. That’s such a disappointment. 🙁 I hope the rest of your does do wonderful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry 😢


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks guys for your condolences at least I didn't lose her light poor jubilee with her dough the last few days. And thankfully she has come into milk well so that will be definitely beneficial when I have kids it won't replace the loss of her beautiful kids, but it will help feed the others.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie since you always ask whose bred to who and want to see I guess it's time for me to start for 2023.
I'm already two down with miscarriage on one and who knows some sort of early loss with a first freshener. Lord willing that will be the end of the bad stuff.
First up for 2023 is my first freshener Rosalynn. She is a Mando daughter and I bred her to my friend's buck Frog Flat LZ Sorcerer since it is a great line breeding.
She is due January 17th, but doesn't look like she's carrying more than a single.
This is a shot of her from this summer so she was just a yearling. I'm excited to see her udder since she already earned her dry leg. She will also be my first Mando daughter to freshen, though there will be several others quickly after that. I have to wait another year though to see the combination of Mando and Boon.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

The 22-25 I have six Nubians an Experimental, and one meat goat due.
On the 22nd I have Gigi and Mandy Mae (E) who are bred to Night, and my beautiful Leta who I truly want a daughter from as her daughter last year somehow got up on the wall and ended up head down through the horse hay feeder I have no idea. I do know it's going to have a cover on it before the kids are there again. She was my best doeling last year of course. She is rebred to Mando.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

On the 24 Breeze, Jenny, and the meat goat Peanut are due.
Breeze was bred to Mando as was Peanut as I didn't have a replacement meat buck yet.
Jenny is coming two year old FF and a Mando daughter bred to my young buck Onyx.
When the freeze is over I will try to get some pictures of these girls I don't have anything current except of Peanut.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well I found one of Jenny from this summer (16-17 months) in the background of a shot. It's a bit blurry as I had to clip her out of it. Funny enough that's Peanut behind her.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Then on the 25th I have two more due to round out my January kiddings.
I have Theodora a FF daughter of Pandemonium and Mando. She was bred to Onyx.
The other is Leading Lady who is bred to Mando again (Rosalynn is this breeding). Lady is behind growth wise because she was bred as a yearling and a 2 year old. This photo is from early summer so she's much bigger now in size and pregnancy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 😊


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

All are beautiful!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are all gorgeous! Can’t wait to see all the babies


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Beautiful girls. Looking forward to seeing all your babies again. I'm sorry about the babies you lost, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh definitely looking forward to seeing kids! Hopefully the bad luck is gone. I had a absolutely terrible season- Two miscarriages, a C-section, two stillborn doelings, and lost a kid to the cold, three does didint take and I lost the doe who had the csection. Hopefully your year goes better than mine!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh definitely looking forward to seeing kids! Hopefully the bad luck is gone. I had a absolutely terrible season- Two miscarriages, a C-section, two stillborn doelings, and lost a kid to the cold, three does didint take and I lost the doe who had the csection. Hopefully your year goes better than mine!


Oh that's horrible. I'm so sorry for all of your losses. That would be terribly disheartening. I can't imagine that kind of loss losing kids is disheartening enough, but losing a lady is terrible. This year I can't afford it not with the increase of all the costs as kids pay for hay. Not to mention like all of us we love our animals.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Merry Christmas 🎊


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

My friend just sent me this. I love it. the image that is I have no idea what this graph thing is or how to get rid of it.


----------

